
How I Got My Digital Life Back Again After An Epic Hacking - hachiya
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/08/mat-honan-data-recovery/
======
rdl
I almost feel worse about him being able to recover the data than I did about
the original story. Firmware password being resettable by Apple is totally
understandable (although ideally there would be a system specific disk key
which couldn't be recovered, so any firmware password recovery deleted the
drive).

It also clearly shows that without File Vault, the remote wipe feature is
basically worthless. With File Vault, it's redundant.

